# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Schildklierkanker

## rooodkruis

Ik ben een 2 de jaars verpleegkunde en moet een paper schrijven over schildklierkanker. ik ben nog op zoek naar de symptomen die patiënten hebben voor de ontdekking. als er iemand is die haar ervaringen met me wil delen alle info is welkom.

alvast bedankt

----------

